# Triquediqual Returns!



## Triquediqual (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome All!

Just making a return to the forum after a year or so out of literary action. Many of you who have remained during this time should emember me, primarily for my poetic critiques that I mostly deliver.

Over the past year, I've been attending University doing Pharmacy, taken up learning French, Italian and Spanish fluently among other expeditions across the world. Now that I have more time on my hands, this popped into mind, and I thought I'd return back to writing for a while.

Kind Regards all, looking forward to critiquing and posting more poetry over the coming weeks,

Triquediqual:thumbl:


----------



## SacredCircle (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome back. Sounds like you have had some fun experiences.


----------



## angelnafees (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks sacred circle for wel coming me....

by the what is ur subject?

i post a new thread under the title of A philosopher's life.....

check it out...


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome back. I've not been here long, but I'm glad to see some names I remember from when I browsed here a few times in the past.

Myst


----------



## 333 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 16, 2008)

angelnafees, _please_ stop posting in other people's intro thread and ignoring them.

Hey and welcome back, Triq. Hope you don't mind if I never type out your full name ;-)


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome back Triq


----------



## Nickie (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## angelnafees (Aug 21, 2008)

i am sorry if my way of entering is not right....


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 22, 2008)

> i am sorry if my way of entering is not right....


Just go to your _own_ intro thread, or find\make one more appropriate for what you're saying, ok?

(Sorry to spam, I'm just trying to get this straightened out.)


----------



## Damien. (Aug 22, 2008)

Belated welcome, seeing as I've already seen you around. You're a great critic.


----------

